# How do I set up dual monitors on OS X 10.3.9...?



## Naterocks (Oct 7, 2007)

How do I set up dual monitors on OS X 10.3.9? Under the displays setting, there isn't an option to have dual boot. Is there a patch I need to get so I have the option to use it? Or is it impossible?? 
Thanks,
Nate


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

which do you want? dual monitors, or dual boot? if you want two monitors at once with your desktop spread across both screens, then thats dual monitor. and on the mac, its as easy as pie. all you need is a video card that has two connectors on it and can support two screens (if its a newer one, then it can), or two video cards installed. then all you have to do is connect two monitors to the mac, and turn it on, and the mac will see them, and automatically use them both. its zero config, and macs have been for almost 2 decades now. and then once the mac is on, you goto the system preferences, and the monitor pane, and options for dual monitor setup will now be available. if you post the specs of the mac, i should be able to tell you if it can do it now, or if you need another vid card. of course this is for desktop macs. the laptops, imacs and mac minis are a different story, and most do not support true dual monitors.


----------



## b_frize (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm trying to set up dual monitors at work and our IT guy is a PC guy so i'm kind of on my own. I have G4 running mac os 10.4.11. here is my display info. 

Chipset Model:	GeForce2 TwinView
Type:	Display
Bus:	AGP
Slot:	SLOT-1
VRAM (Total):	64 MB
Vendor:	nVIDIA (0x10de)
Device ID:	0x0110
Revision ID:	0x00b2
ROM Revision:	1075

Displays:
Q19wb:
Resolution:	1440 x 900 @ 60 Hz
Depth:	32-bit Color
Core Image:	Not Supported
Main Display:	Yes
Mirror:	Off
Online:	Yes
Quartz Extreme:	Supported

Any info on what I need to get or do to get this done would be great Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

being it is a geforce 2 twin view, it supports dual monitors. just plug a monitor into the second port and boot the mac, it will see it and use it just fine. the only thing is that i don't remember what video out ports that card has. one is vga, and i'm guessing that that is the port this q19wb is plugged into. the other port is most likely an adc connector. its an apple only digital video out port. if you look around, you can find some 3rd party adc to dvi converters or adc to vga converters.


----------

